# In Memoria Veva Penick Miller Wood



## Gcroz (Sep 2, 2013)

Recently, my Grandmother, Patroness, Benefactress, friend, and inspiration travelled to the Undiscovered Country. She joins her son and husband there. She was a member of the Civil Air Defense, hunting U-boats from her plane off the coast of New Orleans, a driver for the British/ American Ambulance Corps, Colonial Dame, and a Queen of Momus and Comus. 

When I was 5 years old she gave me a copy of the Old Time/Life Book of Orchids. At that moment, a love affair with orchids began. On the day of my 6th birthday, she gave me a Paph. and I was hooked. For 31 years I have been growing orchids, with no shame. I am a Cattleya specialist having learned the specialties of that genus from my mentors A.A. & A.E. Chadwick, two gentlemen I have the privilege to also call my mentors. My Grandmother also enjoyed a friendship with A.E. Chadwick.

While many of you will little note her passing, her contributions to the orchid world, the preservation of Native American culture, the study of horticulture, her service to the United States of America, and as Benefactress of the Clean Air Fund, will not be forgotten. 

I will be writing an article for the AOS publication celebrating her life and her contributions to Crozer & Crozer Orchids, LLC. of New Hampshire.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Our condolences.


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2013)

Her accomplishments do her credit. Please accept my deepest empathy
for your loss. Losing a grandparent is a terrible loss.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 3, 2013)

i'm sorry for your loss
i share her birthday


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2013)

My sympathy. I'll look forward to reading your article.


----------



## rangiku (Sep 8, 2013)

Aw, George, I'm so sorry to hear this. What a wonderful woman and such a wonderful life.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a lovely memory


----------



## chrismende (Sep 10, 2013)

Fortunate family to have had her as a member! I too look forward to your article, hopefully with some pictures. 
And as an addendum - my little Paph fowliei is doing well in California!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 10, 2013)

You have a wonderful story!


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this sad news- I'm sure your article will be fascinating!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 11, 2013)

My condolences


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, she sounds like an amazing woman


----------

